# Facebook and Instagram to restrict content related to alcohol, tobacco and e-cigarettes



## Rob Fisher (24/7/19)

(CNN)Facebook will unveil a new policy on Wednesday to restrict sales and limit content related to alcohol and tobacco products, including e-cigarettes, a company spokeswoman tells CNN.

The new policy will prohibit all private sales, trades, transfers and gifting of alcohol and tobacco products on Facebook and Instagram, the spokeswoman said. Any brands that post content related to the sale or transfer of these products will have to restrict that content to adults 18 or older.

Full story here...
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/07/24/health/facebook-instagram-alcohol-tobacco-bn/index.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru (24/7/19)

Wise move! Should we not look into ways of implementing such s policy on this forum?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (24/7/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> (CNN)Facebook will unveil a new policy on Wednesday to restrict sales and limit content related to alcohol and tobacco products, including e-cigarettes, a company spokeswoman tells CNN.
> 
> The new policy will prohibit all private sales, trades, transfers and gifting of alcohol and tobacco products on Facebook and Instagram, the spokeswoman said. Any brands that post content related to the sale or transfer of these products will have to restrict that content to adults 18 or older.
> 
> ...



Shouldn't they rather focus on extremist organisations, terrorist groups that use these platforms to recruit youths? Suppose as long as they don't vape its fine then.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Hooked (24/7/19)

I don't see the point of the restriction. When places an FB ad, one can specify the target group. In this case, one would specify that the target group must be 18+. So where the ad *appears* will be restricted, but it doesn't stop someone younger than 18 searching for the taboo products.

And, just by the way, FB has been deleting vaping-related posts for quite a while already. That's why when people place an ad to sell a mod, they place a handwritten note next to the mod, then take a pic. They don't use any vaping-related words in the post.

It's all so silly. As @Adephi said, there are more important things to worry about and, quite frankly, I object to an organisation (FB) playing Big Brother and telling people how to live their lives. We have enough stupid rules in life as it is. 

From one fed-up vaper!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Faraaz (24/7/19)

Hooked said:


> I don't see the point of the restriction. When places an FB ad, one can specify the target group. In this case, one would specify that the target group must be 18+. So where the ad *appears* will be restricted, but it doesn't stop someone younger than 18 searching for the taboo products.
> 
> And, just by the way, FB has been deleting vaping-related posts for quite a while already. That's why when people place an ad to sell a mod, they place a handwritten note next to the mod, then take a pic. They don't use any vaping-related words in the post.
> 
> ...


From what I understand boosting vape related post (sponsored ad) is banned long ago on vape related products although I see a lot of alcohol ones , I guess they going to ban the pages also

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

